# My tank - Planted 250l - Brazil - Brasilia



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi everyone!!!
My name is Alexandre and nick Ramses II ;-)

Well this is my pics of my tank ......

This pic's I sand for a Aquascaping Contest from here Brazil ... CBAP 2005 - www.aquaonline.com.br/cbap

I sand by e-mail the pic, because I cant send by the page!!!! OK.

Good Lucky for everybody ;-)


















































[]s

Ramsés II


----------



## ruckert (Sep 9, 2005)

Tá muito bonito seu aquário.
Mas seria melhor você colocá-lo no Forum Aquascaping.

Abraços.


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

Valeu ruckert pela dica ;-) E olha muita ralação mesmo em cima desse aquario ;-) Acho que valeu a pena !!!!

Who can change my pic's to the Forum Aquascaping thread !!!????

Thanks a lot.

[]s

Ramsés II


----------



## skinns (Apr 8, 2004)

Great looking tank. I love the glosso field.


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome to APC, Ramses II! Your tank is very nice and the Discus especially pretty.


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Beautiful! I love the layout and plant selection. Can you please tell us what plants are in the tank? I am particularly interested in the bushy green plant in the left center.

Thanks!


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks!!!!!

I work a lot to find the correct place of plants ...... 
I never think that some day I was do a aquarium like this ......

Gloss .. hehehe many light and many money srs.r.sr.s.rs.r.sr.s.r. $$$$$$$$$$$

Well is this ......

Good Lucky for all ;-)

[]s

Ramsés II


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

Piscesgirl
Thanks ... I join here in Nov 2004 hehehe but just now I put something hehehhe

Imatrout

Well this is the plants!!!

Plants:









DEEP LEFT SIDE

1- EUSTELARIS STELLATA "BROAD LEAF" (Pogomostemon stellata) "broad leaf"
2- LUDWIGIA INCLINATA VAR. VERTICILLATA (CUBA)
3- LUDWIGIA ARCUATA
4- HYGROPHILA POLYSPERMA ROSANERVIG
5- AMMANNIA GRACILIS
6- MYRIOPHYLLUM MATOGROSSENSIS
7- DIDIPLIS DIANDRA

LEFT SIDE FRONT

8- LUDWIGIA INCLINATA PANTANAL
9- CRYPTOCORYNE BECKETTII "PETCHII"*
10- BLYXA JAPONICA

DEEP CENTER
11- ROTALA MACRANDRA
12- EUSTELARIS STELLATA (Pogomostemon stellata) "BROAD LEAF" - MUDA
9- CRYPTOCORYNE BECKETTII "PETCHII"*

DEEP CENTER
13- EUSTELARIS STELLATA (Pogomostemon stellata)
14- HEMIANTHUS MICRANTHEMOIDES
15- ROTALA ROTUNDIFOLIA
16- ROTALA WALLICHII

CARPET
17- GLOSSOSTIGMA ELATINOIDES


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

Hmm do the cory's dig in the glosso field?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Ramses,

Tell us how do you fertilize this clean and healthy tank? How often do you dose? How often do you change the water? What is the substrate? How much light you have? Anything else?

--Nikolay


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

I dont think cory digs up glosso, because my 10 something cory doesnt. Only I do 

How do you keep that blyxa so green and humungus? Mine is turning brownish red and very messy growth.


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

trckrunrmike said:


> Hmm do the cory's dig in the glosso field?


Not; -) Cory's very helps and to keep clean the field ;-) I have 8 Cory's

Have:

3 - CORYDORAS STERBAI and
5 - CORIDORAS TIGRE (Corydoras schwartzi)

They love my gloss field heheheeheh

[]s 
Ramsés II


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

niko said:


> Ramses,
> 
> Tell us how do you fertilize this clean and healthy tank? How often do you dose? How often do you change the water? What is the substrate? How much light you have? Anything else?
> 
> --Nikolay


Hi Nikolay!!

I used only Azoo Red Planted every 20 days 5ml, just this ;-)

I change the water of three in three days. I change about 72 L. And I clean my canister avery change of water. I used Aquasafe in the water.

The substrate is composed of:

1ª LAYER: FORMED FOR 1 CM OF ECO PLANTED CARIBE SEA
2ª LAYER: FORMED FOR 40KG OF SAND FOR FILTER OF SWIMMING POOL OF CLEAR COLOR (QUARTZ SAND)
3ª LAYER: FORMED FOR 3CM OF ECO PLANTED CARIBE SEA.

Lighting
5 X 30 W LIGHT OF DAY PHILLIPS
1 X 30 W GROLUX PHILLIPS
11 HORAS A DAY

Tank
100x50x50 cm = 250 l

Equipment
-FILTER EHEIM CLASSIC 2213 FOR 250L AQUARIUMS.
-THERMOSTAT VISITHERM OF 150 W;
- CO2 - CILINDER OF 1,5KG, WITH VALVE AND CO2 REACTOR OF IND. MORATO;

Fish
5 - ACARÀS DISCO COBALT BLUE (Symphysodon
sp)
10 - TETRAS GLOW LIGHT (Hemigrammus
erythrozonus),
3 - CORYDORAS STERBAI,
5 - CORIDORAS TIGRE (Corydoras schwartzi),
4 - MATO GROSSO VÉU (Hyphessobrycon calistus),
1 - CASCUDO BOLA DE NEVE (Baryancistrus sp.
(LDA33),
1 - CASCUDO TIGRE (Peckoltia pulcher),
1 - COMEDOR DE ALGAS CHINES (Gyrinocheilus
aymonieri),
2 - CAMARÕES FANTASMA - SHRIMP GHOST(Macrobachium lar).

Well this is te complet setup ;-)

Thanks ;-)

[]s

Ramsés II


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

oceanaqua said:


> I dont think cory digs up glosso, because my 10 something cory doesnt. Only I do
> 
> How do you keep that blyxa so green and humungus? Mine is turning brownish red and very messy growth.


Well about the blyxia realy I just put in there and .. heheeh ... but I think that is the light that I used!!!
Because I have a friend that have a HQI 150W and the same blyxa in there was red too !!!!! 
Really a don't know ....

[]s

Ramsés II


----------



## Nymph (Apr 6, 2005)

Well, I'm surprised your cories didn't dig out your glosso plot, because mine sure did. Did you introduce your cories only after your glosso was well established?


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Very Nice Tank!


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

Nymph said:


> Well, I'm surprised your cories didn't dig out your glosso plot, because mine sure did. Did you introduce your cories only after your glosso was well established?


Hi Nymph .... I introduce the cori's when I start the tank .. in April ;-) heehehehhehe

[]s

Ramsés II


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

imatrout said:


> Very Nice Tank!


Thanks Imatrout!!! 
A clean and simple setup!!!!

[]s

Ramsés II


----------



## imatrout (May 12, 2005)

Ramses,

How tall is that Blyxa and how old is it. It's a great specimen.


----------



## Ramses II (Nov 25, 2004)

The blyxa I planted in May ;-)

The result of the Aquascaping in Brazil

http://www.aquaonline.com.br/cbap/aquarios.php?ano=2005&categoria=2

And the list of winners:

http://www.aquaonline.com.br/cbap/

I'm in 8º ;-))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

[]s

Ramsés II or Alexandre Augusto


----------

